# Kernel 6



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2022)

Anyone running Kernel version 6? I just updated the kernel on this Fedora 36 desktop and was surprised to see it at version 6. So far it has been stable. I was having issues with 5.18 and 5.19 on my system.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 2, 2022)

After an update this morning, it appears I am now as well.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 2, 2022)

*Linus Torvalds:*
(So, as is hopefully clear to everybody, the major version number
change is more about me running out of fingers and toes than it is
about any big fundamental changes.

But of course there's a lot of various changes in 6.0 - we've got over
15k non-merge commits in there in total, after all, and as such 6.0 is
one of the bigger releases at least in numbers of commits in a while.)
Read more:


			LKML: Linus Torvalds: Linux 6.0
		


Better CPU energy efficiency is one of good features of it.
You can read more here:





						Linux 6.0 Supporting New Intel/AMD Hardware, Performance Improvements & Much More - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com


----------

